

Windows 7 has gone gold - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Has-Windows-7-gone-gold-/0,130061733,339297520,00.htm

======
michaelawill
It went gold the morning of the 18th...

<http://wzor.net/>

Build 7600.16835 was voted 100%

~~~
michaelawill
Welcome to Hacker News where we downvote useful information.

